# 7950 w/ boost VS 7870 XT w/ boost



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to buy a GPU for my upcoming rig-

FX 8350
ASUS m5a99fx r2.0
GS 600


I am confused between these two cards-

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 XT WITH BOOST

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7950 VAPOR-X 3GB DDR5 OC

I heard that there isnt much difference between these two and 7870 is very VFM, And the 7950 is just a little ahead of it.

I wanted to know if the diff. is too much because I dont want to pay 3.7k more for a couple of FPS.

I will be overcloking them both to about 1ghz. So please help.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 16, 2013)

Where are you getting 7870XT and at what price?If there is 3.5k difference then go for 7870XT.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2013)

lol dude i posted the links in me post too,

so should i go for 7870xt at 17.9k??


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 17, 2013)

Get the 7870 XT with boost.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, I will get it, but does it perform near to the 7950>?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 17, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Ok, I will get it, but does it perform near to the 7950>?



Yes,when it is overclocked,it performs close to a 7950.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 18, 2013)

HD 7870Xt performs to a normal HD 7950, not the newer one with Boost BIOS. So if you have the budget then get the Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC with Boost version.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 18, 2013)

Can some one provide a comparison please, I searched all around but couldnt find it


----------



## Cilus (Mar 18, 2013)

Check out the following reviews:-
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT review | Graphics cards Reviews | TechRadar
Tahiti LE, Tested: PowerColor's HD7870 PCS+ Myst Edition : Is Tahiti LE A Cheap Ticket To 3D-Accelerated Paradise?
Club3D HD 7870 XT jokerCard review | Graphics cards Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Check out the following reviews:-
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT review | Graphics cards Reviews | TechRadar
> Tahiti LE, Tested: PowerColor's HD7870 PCS+ Myst Edition : Is Tahiti LE A Cheap Ticket To 3D-Accelerated Paradise?
> Club3D HD 7870 XT jokerCard review | Graphics cards Reviews | TechRadar




Is LE, XT and Myst the same thing?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 18, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Is LE, XT and Myst the same thing?



Yes


----------

